# Good looking tool box



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

http://www.gemplers.com/link.asp?prodid=109842&src=WE36111
--------------------------------------------------


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

What guage steel? Just Kidding.

Actually, it's pretty nice looking and the price doesn't look bad, probably a little high, but not too bad.


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm not a JD fan club member or anything like that so I wouldn't buy one. It'd make someone a nice Christmas Gift though. The best thing I seen about it was that it was made in the USA, that I like.arty:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Not bad*

It would make a nice Christmas gift for a JD fan and the price isn't bad to say it has John Deere's name on it. arty: 
Jody


----------

